

Breaking Bad as a Metaphor for Entrepreneurship Gone Wrong - zabramow
http://www.replyall.me/the-replyall-cast/breaking-bad-as-a-metaphor-for-entrepreneurship/

======
saurik
This website has some kind of moderated comment system, and if anyone else is
reading this I'm interested in their opinions anyway, so I'm going to re-paste
my comment here.

\---

I'm loving the premise, but it doesn't seem like you are motivating at the end
that the motivation is selfish vs. simply misguided; in fact, it isn't even
entirely clear to me that his motivation is wrong even in his own head, given
that a lot of what got him into the situation in the first place was the idea
that he had limited time and thereby his life wasn't even important anymore.
Please: do say more.

~~~
zabramow
Btw, responded to your comment on the site, getting some great replies from
the audience including yours!

[http://www.replyall.me/the-replyall-cast/breaking-bad-as-
a-m...](http://www.replyall.me/the-replyall-cast/breaking-bad-as-a-metaphor-
for-entrepreneurship/)

